# Chicken help



## FordFan (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe this is right section. I need some help flavoring chicken. I've ate grilled chicken with mrs dash on it until I can lay egg. Ideas to help eat chicken? I can't handle "hot" flavors.

Also, I swap and eat tilapia occasionally. After eating fish twice a week, that's about my limit. I also throw some beef in. Mainly looking ideas to flavor chicken.

Fwiw, each meal macro is 60/60/20. P/c/f

Thanks guys


----------



## Rory (Mar 30, 2013)

Wish I could help more but I either put Swiss cheese on it or I cut it into strips and dip it in a Tabasco/ketchup mix.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 30, 2013)

Buddy, we have a special Recipe forum, and there are at least a dozen chicken recipes there (one also includes a non-sugar, non-MSG cajun spice mix you can make at home).  Scroll to the bottom of the forums list and you'll see it.  Each recipe is listed by name, so just peruse all the Chicken dishes.   If you dont like what you see, let me know, and I'll whip something up for you 

And help me get you off the Tilapia, which is usually farm-raised which means they're eating their own shit non-stop.  Right now fresh North American Cod is selling around US Supermarkets for only $4.99/pound and its well worth it...tastier and healthy for you.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey ford grab a zip lock and some breasts.either make a homemade herb / Italian dressing with vinegar of choice.or buy pre made all natty and pour in marinate over night
Quick.and easy grill .make a bunch for sandwiches or salads . Ib 

Coconut chicken use coconut.oil.etc.pineapples grill up .


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 30, 2013)

Peanut butter:headbang:


----------



## srd1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Im with IB marinate in italian dressing overnight they have several variations of it at the store depending on what ya like. Gives it a great flavor.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 31, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Peanut butter:headbang:



Actually, that's not a bad idea at all: cut your chicken into one inch chunks, and sautée it in a tiny bit of coconut oil with crushed garlic, cayenne, ginger, coriander, a bit of lemon zest, and some gobs of peanut butter.  Instant Thai Chicken . . ..


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 31, 2013)

There is a few things I like to do with it. 
First and foremost I LOVE cooking it in a crock pot.  If you don't have one get one.  You can get the split chicken breast on sale when they are cheap, like .99 a lb.  YES you have to debone and de skin it but after it's been in the slow cooker all day the meat falls right off.

I put 3-4 lbs of chicken in mine(skinless boneless will fit a little more) and I cover it in chicken broth, or water and add chicken boulion.  Then I put a couple of cubes of frozen garlic that I get from Trader Joes in.  Put the cooker on low and let it cook all night.

Another tasty way to make chicken breast is what my wife calls "chicken picante".  Basically you make a mixture of salsa and spicy mustard at about a 2:1 ratio, then add the juice of half a lime.  I usually use a cup of salsa or picante sauce(fresh or home made if you can get it) and a half cup of mustard.  I cube the chicken and sautee it in a little olive oil on low heat till the outside of the chicken is white then I put the sauce in and cook it on simmer for around 20 min.

The last way is to marinate in some soy or teriaki sauce(cubed chicken again), then cook it on low to medium heat in coconut oil.  When the chicken is mostly cooked, throw in a bag of frozen stir fry veggies and put the lid on until the veggies are cooked.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm chickened out myself.  My wife bought 25lbs of split chicken breasts on sale for .99/lb and had me debone and de skin all of it.  Problem is, she doesn't rotate beef, venison, and chicken.  All chicken till it is gone.  

This past week, I cubed up some chicken breast and venison (beef will work fine), combined them, and sauteed it in the pan with some olive oil, then added mushrooms and veggies (brocolli, beans, etc) and it turned out really good.  I believe I seasoned it with some Greek seasoning..


----------



## FordFan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys!!!!!!

I like the crock pot ideas. Lets see what I can whip up today.


----------

